# Any ideas on how to configure this monster??



## Deeeebs

Current PPD output:










So I got my hands on a nice machine here at work. Any ideas on how I should configure it? I'm pretty new to folding but I was thinking just to bog it down with as many cpu clients as I could.

I'd like to get this done before I leave work for the day so it can crunch for me over this holiday weekend.

I'm open to ideas. There is only onboard video on this server.

Specs:

8 Procs and 256GB 10600 ddr3




















Power consumption while running [email protected]:


----------



## sks72

Follow this guide link. You may run into some quirks that none of us have had the fourtune to experience with that many cores.


----------



## Vipervlv

Omg







This think will render like a champ


----------



## goodtobeking

Should be just like setting up a normal multicore client. SKS72 made the right link. It should knock out 10 WUs in no time, then you can take advantage of the -bigadv WUs and make some insane points.

Thats the kinda rig that will fold proteins so fast, it will be like watching a movie. Hope you get it up and running for OCN team 37726.


----------



## Nautilus

150K a day?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

64 threads.
The clock speed looks kind of low... perhaps it is just saving power?

If you are setting it up now and then leaving it for the weekend... not sure if you should run bigadv or regular SMP.

Are you going to be using it after the weekend? If not, you may have better luck just running regular SMP.

Unless you already have a bonus-ready passkey to use, it will have to complete 10 units before it can start making the big points.


----------



## Deeeebs

About how many clients should i go for? setting machine ID only allows up to 16 machines. just thought of that..... will check out the link now.

i have 4 clients up and running so far for OCN. (wish i didnt have to do my other damn work and could just knock this out.)

i currently have two of these units but one is being used for internal development with no internet access....









really7-11 hours for the completion???


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


64 threads.
The clock speed looks kind of low... perhaps it is just saving power?

If you are setting it up now and then leaving it for the weekend... not sure if you should run bigadv or regular SMP.

Are you going to be using it after the weekend? If not, you may have better luck just running regular SMP.


depends on what we need it for... i might just half way load it and let it run 24/7 so we can still semi-develope on it if needed, until its taken away. the 4 jobs running above are set for big units and adv units.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


150K a day?


More. A lot more.

For reference a SR-2 can get 130-150k PPD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


About how many clients should i go for? setting machine ID only allows up to 16 machines. just thought of that..... will check out the link now.

i have 4 clients up and running so far for OCN. (wish i didnt have to do my other damn work and could just knock this out.)

i currently have two of these units but one is being used for internal development with no internet access....









really7-11 hours for the completion???




You should only need to run one SMP client, as it will use all available cores. Did you add the -smp flag?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

JIZZ IN MAH PANTS.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


About how many clients should i go for? setting machine ID only allows up to 16 machines. just thought of that..... will check out the link now.

i have 4 clients up and running so far for OCN. (wish i didnt have to do my other damn work and could just knock this out.)

i currently have two of these units but one is being used for internal development with no internet access....









really7-11 hours for the completion???




I would try running a single client that will utilize all cores.
Install the client and add the -smp -bigadv flags and you should see massive ppd.
You may want to try HFM to monitor the client instead of Fahmon.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In theory, you would only need 1 client, but you may be better off running 2 or 4 since a single client may not be optimized for that many threads.

Follow the link sks72 posted


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


In theory, you would only need 1 client, but you may be better off running 2 or 4 since a single client may not be optimized for that many threads.

Follow the link sks72 posted


I think the SMP client only scales to 16-24 cores, so 3 clients running -smp 21 would be the way to go.


----------



## Deeeebs

should i disable affinity?

setting the -smp 21 ... do i do that in the additional client parameters? i added it in here and recieve the following error/message...


----------



## goodtobeking

If you follow the guide, You make a shortcut to the [email protected] client. Right click the shortcut and look for where it says target. Leave the target alone, and add " -smp 20" without quotes or however many cores you want to run, I just put 20. You have to have a space after your target, and between your smp and #.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


should i disable affinity?

setting the -smp 21 ... do i do that in the additional client parameters? i added it in here and recieve the following error/message...




On additional parameters, it almost looks like you put an extra space after the "[ ]?"
(if not, then dont worry about that)
you only need a space after the flag if you are going to put another flag down. (dont put space in front of the '-')

Otherwise, perhaps you could try [-smp 20]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


If you follow the guide, You make a shortcut to the [email protected] client. Right click the shortcut and look for where it says target. Leave the target alone, and add " -smp 20" without quotes or however many cores you want to run, I just put 20. You have to have a space after your target, and between your smp and #.


I usually put that flag in the advanced options, but you are right, it is probably best to put it on a shortcut to make it easier to change.

And yeah, opposite of what I said for the_ additional parameters_, you will want to put the space before the '-' when working with the shortcut.

Where is zodac when we need it... it always has the right answers


----------



## sks72

You can either put -smp 21 in the additional client parameters or add it at startup by calling C:\\fah\\fah1>fah1 -smp 21.

That message is telling you that MPI is not installed, it's harmless as MPI is no longer required.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

There is some good information here about folding with 48 or more cores.
It looks like the memory is a real factor when folding with so many cores.


----------



## Deeeebs

time for lunch but i have been able to get 3 clients setup but only two of them work..... How do my PPD loook???
















all the clients are using -smp 30 -bigadv







any ideas on what might be wrong with #1?


----------



## ACharmingQuark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


time for lunch but i have been able to get 3 clients setup but only two of them work..... How do my PPD loook???
















all the clients are using -smp 30 -bigadv







any ideas on what might be wrong with #1?




Holy Guacamole what a machine!







It's estmating TEN MILLION POINTS A DAY! Even if that's wrong, that's epic!

Okay, I got that out the way .... try this to give a clue as to what's going wrong with client #1. Highlight the client in FahMon then click the Tools menu, the click on 'Show/Hide Messages Windows'. Do a screenie on that - upload here. Also, with client #1 still highlighted, go to the View menu and click on 'Show/Hide FAHlog' do a screenie on that and upload to here.

We might be able tell more after seeing the screenies.

Wow .... I hope you can keep folding on this beast. 150K is WAY low for the PPD on it - more like double or even triple that.

zodac has to see this .... where is the z?

ACQ


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I just found my new build


----------



## sstnt

FYI, shouldn't do -bigadv until you've finished up 10 wus, then shut down each client, add it in, and restart. Though with this machine it wouldn't even that that long to do 10 bigadv units (so you get bonuses)!


----------



## Deeeebs

ok back from lunch and all three jobs are successfully running... guess it just took some time for that 1st job to kick in. thanks fo all your help. i guess the PPD look alright or maybe i just got some low scoring WU's for now. hopefully fold my first 10 before end of work, then i can reboot the machine start getting my bonuses... woot woot!!


----------



## sstnt

Looks great, but you did get a bigadv on fah1 (2685). So you WON'T get 100k pnts for it, unless/until you get to 10 wus. You might do that on the other two before you finish it.

Wow, 1 day 5 hrs for a bigadv is plenty good!

Oh, don't need to reboot the machine. Just shut down fah1, fah2, and fah3, add the -bigadv after the -smp 30, and then restart them.


----------



## sstnt

Oh, and once you have all 3 on bigadvs, you'll probably be around 80k ppd per, for like 240k ppd overall. Wow!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sstnt* 
Oh, and once you have all 3 on bigadvs, you'll probably be around 80k ppd per, for like 240k ppd overall. Wow!









WOW... thats amazing for straight CPU folding... i just looked at the task manager and the CPU's are only running at 70% with all the folding going on....









also the -bigadv is added in the service line... i have all 3 jobs added as a service. bad thing is that i do not have remote access at home to this unit. but i say oh well even if i dont get the bonuses this thing should rack in some points for me this weekend.


----------



## Wiremaster

Hello. Socket 1567, I presume?

Oh, big tip here:

For the username, put "Wiremaster"

kthxbai.


----------



## sstnt

If you are only doing -smp 30, that's 90 total threads running. You've got what, 128 total on the machine? Definitely need to adjust some more, as you've got a lot more there than you're using!


----------



## zodac

So... how many threads we working with here? And has "-smp" itself been tried yet?


----------



## Deeeebs

sorry was having to take care of some of my main work for a while...

128 thread with now only 8 threads free....

Houston we have lift off with 4 -smp 30 -bigadv sessions running...

Whats that?







you say? Surely..


----------



## zodac

Have you tried just one SMP client, with "-smp n -bigadv", where n is 1 less than the total number of cores?


----------



## Deeeebs

nope i sure havent

think or know if that would be better? or is this soley for testing purposes?


----------



## zodac

Testing.

I say try one SMP client, then 2. See if it's better than 4.


----------



## sstnt

But add the -bigadv after you've got to 10 smp wus total on that name, for bonuses sake. that should take about 3 hours on that monster!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Testing.

I say try one SMP client, then 2. See if it's better than 4.


apparantly 127 threads on one smp makes fah crash and it just keeps trying to reload the wu...

so i will try 2 at 63 threads each


----------



## sstnt

This is about a $40-45k server I would think, right? How long will you have access to it?


----------



## Kevlo

If 4 of those cpus equal 64 threads, how does the Tsk manager show 128 threads?

Sry i need to read 4 from 8


----------



## mothrpe

This is really cool.


----------



## jprovido

omg!


----------



## jprovido

how come there's 128 threads? it should just be 64 threads right?


----------



## sstnt

Hmm, Windows Task Manager shows 128 threads....but CPU-Z only shows 4 processors. 4x8x2=64?

Or maybe there are 8 procs in there?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


Hmm, Windows Task Manager shows 128 threads....but CPU-Z only shows 4 processors. 4x8x2=64?

Or maybe there are 8 procs in there?


I believe CPU-Z is limited to 4 physical processors. Don't quote me on this, though.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*











JIZZ IN MAH PANTS.


this......

holy hell I want that


----------



## Deeeebs

Yes there are 8 procs in the machine but for some reason CPUZ is only showing 4 of the procs.. This machine is huge and has 2 CPU trays.. Each proc has 2 memory risers..


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*











JIZZ IN MAH PANTS.


HAHAHAHAHHA Hilarious pic


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


Yes there are 8 procs in the machine but for some reason CPUZ is only showing 4 of the procs.. This machine is huge and has 2 CPU trays.. Each proc has 2 memory risers..


Can you get pics of the hardware?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


This is about a $40-45k server I would think, right? How long will you have access to it?


its a HP DL980... so ya it can surely rank up there in price... but i do work in an server diagnostics lab. access to it? ummm until they pry it from my cold fingers. (its about 60 degrees f in this server room)

if i need to add more ram i can... i can max this thing out at about 2TB of ram right now if needed... not sure if there are any faster procs in inventory that i can slap in it... then when our 32GB dimms come in im sure i can max this thing out to about 4TB of ram.]

i have decided to just stick with 4 sessions at 30 threads each for now. i will tinker with this some more next week. if anyone has any ideas/tests or questions feel free to ask/leave them. i will check here over the weekend, but will not have access to the server again until monday morning.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Can you get pics of the hardware?


----------



## Compaddict

I believe the faster you turn in a -bigadv work unit, the higher the bonus points. I would try the single -smp like Z mentioned, you should have max bonus points for every WU that way. Plus they should only take a few hours to complete.


----------



## sstnt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


its a HP DL980... so ya it can surely rank up there in price... but i do work in an server diagnostics lab. access to it? ummm until they pry it from my cold fingers. (its about 60 degrees f in this server room)

if i need to add more ram i can... i can max this thing out at about 2TB of ram right now if needed... not sure if there are any faster procs in inventory that i can slap in it... then when our 32GB dimms come in im sure i can max this thing out to about 4TB of ram.]

i have decided to just stick with 4 sessions at 30 threads each for now. i will tinker with this some more next week. if anyone has any ideas/tests or questions feel free to ask/leave them. i will check here over the weekend, but will not have access to the server again until monday morning.





Funny, that's exactly what I was thinking it was. Think it only does 16GB dimms for 2TB max, but I could be wrong. Still, that's plenty.

Yeah, make sure to put the -bigadv on there after the 10 wus or before you leave. That should really up the ppd, like maybe another 50% ppd.

REALLY interest in seeing what this baby will do. Is your folding name Deeeebs, and is that what you've set this to?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


Funny, that's exactly what I was thinking it was. Think it only does 16GB dimms for 2TB max, but I could be wrong. Still, that's plenty.

Yeah, make sure to put the -bigadv on there after the 10 wus or before you leave. That should really up the ppd, like maybe another 50% ppd.

REALLY interest in seeing what this baby will do. Is your folding name Deeeebs, and is that what you've set this to?


yes that is correct.. but they just released some new version2 DIMM risers that will support the 32GB DIMMs with the next major firmware release on this unit.

yes deeeebs


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
yes that is correct.. but they just released some new version2 DIMM risers that will support the 32GB DIMMs with the next major firmware release on this unit.

yes deeeebs

That's cool, haven't been checking lately, so it would be a new feature.

Wow, this thing will shoot you RIGHT up the folding rolls! You'll be the #1 or #2 folder for the team by Monday!


----------



## antipesto93




----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sstnt* 
That's cool, haven't been checking lately, so it would be a new feature.

Wow, this thing will shoot you RIGHT up the folding rolls! You'll be the #1 or #2 folder for the team by Monday!
















hahaha i highly doubt that but shes cranking right now 4 bigadv wu's.

I believe i have already folded 10 smp wu's under other servers already. so right now shes just going to run from now until they pull the plug or the server needs to be used for more internal testing.


----------



## sstnt

Hey deeeebs, shoot us another screen shot of fahmon before you leave, after it's had time for all 4 instances to fold a while!

I'm estimating 300k ppd total...in which case you WOULD be the #1 OCN folder (ppd), and in the Top 30 in folding overall in ppd.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sstnt* 
Hey deeeebs, shoot us another screen shot of fahmon before you leave, after it's had time for all 4 instances to fold a while!

I'm estimating 300k ppd total...in which case you WOULD be the #1 OCN folder (ppd), and in the Top 30 in folding overall in ppd.

here you go sir... finally out for the weekend... Once again thanks for all you guys/gals/its help...

I will be checking back in here periodically over the weekend. Everyone have a wonderful thanksgiving. (if you celebrate it)


----------



## k4m1k4z3

So with 128 threads, it is only using 8GB of ram?

Anyone want to buy one of these for full time folding?








You could save some $$ by limiting the RAM.


----------



## [CyGnus]

this is insane..... very impressive machine


----------



## goodtobeking

I wonder what tempature it is running at, and what they use to cool it. If its WCed, that would be the badest loop ever. Air cooled would be loud as hell. Maybe they are going with phase change...

Wow, crazy machine. Now OCN needs to buy a couple of these and maybe we can catch Evga.


----------



## linuxfah

Can you try running one bigadv WU with -smp 64?

That is a great rig to play with. You should post these results over in the bigadv section on foldingforum.org also if you get the chance.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
So with 128 threads, it is only using 8GB of ram?

Anyone want to buy one of these for full time folding?








You could save some $$ by limiting the RAM.









Pretty much according to the task manager processes... But under the other tab it showed 18.1GB in use.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
I wonder what tempature it is running at, and what they use to cool it. If its WCed, that would be the badest loop ever. Air cooled would be loud as hell. Maybe they are going with phase change...

Wow, crazy machine. Now OCN needs to buy a couple of these and maybe we can catch Evga.

This is passive cooling there is no fan on the procs/heatsinks.. The fans reside farther back in the unit with molded plastic pieces in there to tunnel the air in the right direction like most other HP servers.

Try to get a pic of the top row of the procs and cooling Monday morning.


----------



## IEATFISH

Can I ask what name you are folding under to watch the progress?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Can I ask what name you are folding under to watch the progress?









If you were really interested and read this whole thread, it was in post like 49 or 50... But it's deeeebs! 

Sorry having a good time at an Irish pub right now!..!..!


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Jesus. That's $16 grand, just in the processors, then add in the cost of that memory...


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
If you were really interested and read this whole thread, it was in post like 49 or 50... But it's deeeebs! 

Sorry having a good time at an Irish pub right now!..!..!

Ah, I missed it. I saw a huge quoted picture and scrolled right on past. XD


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Ah, I missed it. I saw a huge quoted picture and scrolled right on past. XD

Follow for me please!! I will be in a drunken stuttering phase this whole holiday. I can already tell!!


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier* 
Jesus. That's $16 grand, just in the processors, then add in the cost of that memory...

This is a $45 to $50k server with 8 processors and that much memory. More (MUCH MORE) than my car cost!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
This is passive cooling there is no fan on the procs/heatsinks.. The fans reside farther back in the unit with molded plastic pieces in there to tunnel the air in the right direction like most other HP servers.

Try to get a pic of the top row of the procs and cooling Monday morning.

Yeah basically it's a wind tunnel. With that many CPU on one board, having separate fans on each would have a pretty messed up airflow.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sstnt* 
This is a $45 to $50k server with 8 processors and that much memory. More (MUCH MORE) than my car cost!









Shoot that's only 15k more than my truck... Hmm truck, folder, truck, massive folder, truck, make everyone cream in their pants?? Damn I needed transportation.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Yeah basically it's a wind tunnel. With that many CPU on one board, having separate fans on each would have a pretty messed up airflow.

The weird thing is that it is quieter than all my "noisy" 2u servers in my racks..


----------



## xd_1771

I hope that 1333Mhz memory is not running at 9-9-9 timings or you basically have the world's largest bottleneck right there


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sstnt* 
This is a $45 to $50k server with 8 processors and that much memory. More (MUCH MORE) than my car cost!









4 processors.







Each X7560 has 8 cores, 16 threads, for a total of 64 threads.

My car cost me around 2 grand. I could've bought a couple Imprezas for that amount of money.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier* 
4 processors.







Each X7560 has 8 cores, 16 threads, for a total of 64 threads.

My car cost me around 2 grand. I could've bought a couple Imprezas for that amount of money.

Erm this has 8 not 4...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
I hope that 1333Mhz memory is not running at 9-9-9 timings or you basically have the world's largest bottleneck right there









CPUZ would not show me the speed ot all the DIMMs in this unit. Any other ideas to read the speed?


----------



## MAD_J

If I had the money... I totally would.


----------



## SniperXX

Been following this thread all day. Those servers are pretty bad ass. All the servers we deal with are small business so nothing that epic. More like single 4 core i7 xeons (single chip).


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

OMG! Please tell me your going to stay folding for OCN.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I am starting to wonder... nothing (big) is showing up on his folding stats. Only uni-core.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525675


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
I am starting to wonder... nothing (big) is showing up on his folding stats. Only uni-core.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525675

He's folding -bigadv. Think the first one is due to drop late today, k4.


----------



## BKsMassive

Sweet mother of the Holy Ganja









Will it run Crysis?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BKsMassive* 
Sweet mother of the Holy Ganja









Will it run Crysis?

You rang?

Hmm im sure it would with the right graphicas card installed... it does have 16 total slots in the machine..


----------



## Strat79

Are you sure you put in a passkey? You should be over the 10 WU total and should be getting bonus' already by the look of you EOC stats page. It shows quite a few WU's already completed, all without bonus'.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Are you sure you put in a passkey? You should be over the 10 WU total and should be getting bonus' already by the look of you EOC stats page. It shows quite a few WU's already completed, all without bonus'.


erm trust me im sure i put it in there. i do have 5 more older machines here and there folding for me sinlge normal WU's.


----------



## sstnt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Are you sure you put in a passkey? You should be over the 10 WU total and should be getting bonus' already by the look of you EOC stats page. It shows quite a few WU's already completed, all without bonus'.


From the screenshot yesterday, the first one of the bigadv's it's folding is due late today, I think. Maybe early the next day. But then they come fast and furious!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


From the screenshot yesterday, the first one of the bigadv's it's folding is due late today, I think. Maybe early the next day. But then they come fast and furious!


By the look of those screen shots he's gonna drop ~166,000 points in a single EOC update


----------



## zodac

Wait... Deeeebs, are you running -bigadv without having done 10 SMP WUs first? Unicore WUs (which are all I see on your EOC page) don't count.


----------



## omega17

he already said that he's got the 10 WU's covered previously from folding on other servers, but maybe they weren't SMPs







oops


----------



## zodac

That's what I'm wondering...


----------



## omega17

Yeah, the last update provided one 74 point WU on his EOC profile









SMP, you're doing it wrong!!


----------



## doritos93

Does this monster actually serve a purpose at your company?

I'm sure not even God himself envisioned 128 threads. Pretty sure we'll find all types of cures for every disease with this guy folding.


----------



## Rexel

Oke... I just fell from my chair







That one hell of a monster









-Rex


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That's what I'm wondering...

It sure looks that way.

I just checked his EOC page and it doesn't look like he's done a single -smp, it's all just unicore.


----------



## [kane]Enforce

A3 only supports 32 threads, therefore it should be limited to 4 clients.

That's awesome. But... 8x i7 rigs will be cheaper to buy and they can be overclocked therefore give more PPD.


----------



## $ilent

By looks of it deebs hasnt dropped any smp WU's yet...never gonna see 150,000ppd bonus points buddy without doing the initial 10 first.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BKsMassive* 
Sweet mother of the Holy Ganja









Will it run Crysis?


----------



## Wiremaster

SLI hack.
Benchmark.
Profit.


----------



## skatpex99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
its a HP DL980... so ya it can surely rank up there in price... but i do work in an server diagnostics lab. access to it? ummm until they pry it from my cold fingers. (its about 60 degrees f in this server room)

if i need to add more ram i can... i can max this thing out at about 2TB of ram right now if needed... not sure if there are any faster procs in inventory that i can slap in it... then when our 32GB dimms come in im sure i can max this thing out to about 4TB of ram.]

i have decided to just stick with 4 sessions at 30 threads each for now. i will tinker with this some more next week. if anyone has any ideas/tests or questions feel free to ask/leave them. i will check here over the weekend, but will not have access to the server again until monday morning.



How many servers do you have access to at one time? You could be our secrete weapon in the next ChimpChallenge.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
By looks of it deebs hasnt dropped any smp WU's yet...never gonna see 150,000ppd bonus points buddy without doing the initial 10 first.

i could have sworn i folded -smp on 2 crap servers when i was messing around this all this last week. grrr. this makes me wish i had access to my lab from home.

this officially BLOWS!!


----------



## kiwwanna

Even though the SMP isnt bigadv shouldn't he be dropping some 8K WU's


----------



## $ilent

hmm not sure, all i know is he needs to run the smp client with just smp x (x number of cores/threads) to run, and no -bigadv flags until 10 units done within dealine.


----------



## SpykeZ

So....think you can like....I dunno...dedicate about 10 threads to muah?







I'll give you a vial of my bro sauce


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[kane]Enforce* 
A3 only supports 32 threads, therefore it should be limited to 4 clients.

That's awesome. But... 8x i7 rigs will be cheaper to buy and they can be overclocked therefore give more PPD.

Sure, but since this server wasn't bought by him, but is being used by his company...


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


So....think you can like....I dunno...dedicate about 10 threads to muah?







I'll give you a vial of my bro sauce


ill fold for you for a month, for your case....


----------



## sstnt

Looks like the bigadvs are coming in....but your little unicore wus don't count for the 10 smp units so you have 4 smp (bigadv) units finished so far. Looks like you'll get 2 more tomorrow (for 6), and then another couple I think on Tuesday. As soon as you can (say after the bigadv units finish tomorrow) you can shut down those two threads, take out the -bigadv flag, and restart them on just regular smp wus. You should be able to fold those in 3-6 hours each. Once it finish about 4 of those, switch back to -bigadvs and wait for the BIG POINTS to start coming in!


----------



## unexpectedly

Oh cool, here's one of these for $34ooo. Bargain! Well, you only get half the cpus, but at least cpu-z would be accurate then.









Yeah, color me +1 to the drool, envy, and desire to have one of my business's own.








Chris


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Awesome, you are now getting the bonus points.


----------



## Deeeebs

Some people were asking about the temps in the unit. So here you go.

Also here is a new FAHMON screenie... almost 200k ppd...


----------



## sstnt

Looks like Procs 1, 3, & 4 are right under caution level...but doing ok. That's great!

I am interested in knowing why client fah2 is so much lower in ppd than fah1 and fah3. They are all set to -smp 30, right? Since they are all working on 6900s, and if they have the same resources, seems they'd be about the same. Interesting..

Anyway, that's GREAT PPD! If that keeps up and you get at or over 190k ppd, you'll be the 62nd ranked folder for ppd, and take over from Extreme_Newbie as the #1 folder for OCN!! Go for it, Deeeebs!


----------



## sstnt

Hey, Deeeebs....can you post another screenshot. Interested to see how it's doing. Monitoring your progress on extremeoverclocking.com. Did you lose the fah1 bigadv?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


Hey, Deeeebs....can you post another screenshot. Interested to see how it's doing. Monitoring your progress on extremeoverclocking.com. Did you lose the fah1 bigadv?


I dont think I lost it. However Extreme OC seems to be very delayed with their updates. She seems to be cranking them out though. Almost getting up to 300k PPD.


----------



## sstnt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


Hey deeeebs, shoot us another screen shot of fahmon before you leave, after it's had time for all 4 instances to fold a while!

I'm estimating 300k ppd total...in which case you WOULD be the #1 OCN folder (ppd), and in the Top 30 in folding overall in ppd.


Yep, that's what I suspected last week, once you finally got it fully up and configured. Great!


----------



## zodac

And not a P2684 in sight. Lovely.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And not a P2684 in sight. Lovely.










I am guessing thats a good thing....









I just wanted to say thanks to you, ssnt and everyone else, for







and helping me get this running in the short amount of time I had. I now shall







my way to the top.










Deeeebs


----------



## Digigami

How long do you think your going to be folding on this rig? I'm sure someone is waiting to put it into a production enviroment?


----------



## zodac

Yeah... I'd love to hear you say this rig is here forever. 'twould be awesome.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


How long do you think your going to be folding on this rig? I'm sure someone is waiting to put it into a production enviroment?


I work in a testing environment. Nothing I touch will ever go out as a prodution unit. When they are done this thing will probably become scrap metal...


----------



## Digigami

Or at least say you can steal it back for a week when the CC comes around









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


I work in a testing environment. Nothing I touch will ever go out as a prodution unit. When they are done this thing will probably become scrap metal...










Scrap metal meaning you can sell it to me??







ahh yes I do like to dream haha


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


Or at least say you can steal it back for a week when the CC comes around










When is that? Hope I will still be working here then. *prays for a contract extenstion*


----------



## zodac

May... probably the 5th.


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


*prays for a contract extenstion*


Here's hoping you get an extension!








What a monster of a machine! bigadvs coming in thick and fast!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Wow









I would love to have that much PPD, even for a week. Just long enough to hit my 1mil mark







. That thing is gorgeous though







.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


Here's hoping you get an extension!








What a monster of a machine! bigadvs coming in thick and fast!










i lol'd

OP your contributions to the OCN team are very appreciated.


----------



## zodac

Lol, 18th producer already.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Hey Z, you better start typing the "Congratulations Deeeebs on 1 Million points 2 Million points 3 Million points 4 Million points"


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


May... probably the 5th.










Cenco de mayo, just another reason to get drunk (like we need one)

Nice to have Op and his/her access rights on the team


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Hey Z, you better start typing the "Congratulations Deeeebs on 1 Million points 2 Million points 3 Million points 4 Million points"










Might just PM him the congratz after the 1st one... stop him embarrassing us all with his 300k PPD.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Deeebs its great to have you on our side.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Might just PM him the congratz after the 1st one... stop him embarrassing us all with his 300k PPD.









sad thing is there are 3 more of these units in my labs but they are actually being used.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Deeebs its great to have you on our side.























Thanks for the welcome. Don't worry, I dont think I will be overtaking you anytime soon. And even if I do this thing could get taken from my lab the next day. LOL


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
sad thing is there are 3 more of these units in my labs but they are actually being used.
















They can be used for more than one thing at a time.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
Thanks for the welcome. Don't worry, I dont think I will be overtaking you anytime soon. And even if I do this thing could get taken from my lab the next day. LOL

I would be very happy if you would overtake me and I bet OCN and Stanford wouldn't mind either.








Whatever happens its great to see some big numbers coming our way. Now go get those other machines set up, I'm sure whatever work they are being used for is not that important.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
They can be used for more than one thing at a time.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I would be very happy if you would overtake me and I bet OCN and Stanford wouldn't mind either.








Whatever happens its great to see some big numbers coming our way. Now go get those other machines set up, I'm sure whatever work they are being used for is not that important.









Haha I wish!! Right now those 3 are all pxe booting a very limited linux shell with no network access (internet) from within the kernel to run our diagnostics tools... And then our India team uses them at night, so no go there either. One day I will smugle a DL580 or two over, it has about half the power of the DL980.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Haha, wow. I need to get a job some place like where you are.


----------



## nolonger

May I ask what you work with?


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
I am guessing thats a good thing....









I just wanted to say thanks to you, ssnt and everyone else, for







and helping me get this running in the short amount of time I had. I now shall







my way to the top.










Deeeebs

Yep, you can tell the difference between a 2684 and a 2685/2686/6900 in the PPD in your screenshots. 15-20k ppd! So 6900s are guuuuuddd!

You are welcome (for what little I did), Deeeebs! That's a monster there....1M every 3d 13 hrs, 2M a week! Wow!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Sweet Jesus man, I've been folding for about 8 months on and off and you have more points then me and you've only been folding for about a week!


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

That much processing power just floors me. Congrats on getting everything working and here's to you being able to use this for as long as possible!


----------



## Redwoodz

epic!


----------



## dcshoejake

Lol would somebody get this guy his postbit! Rofl.


----------



## sstnt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcshoejake*


Lol would somebody get this guy his postbit! Rofl.


Looks like he's requested it....but they'd better be watching 'cause he'll have his first MILLION in 2-3 more days!


----------



## Deeeebs

I think I sucked all the P6900 WU's dry for now...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
I think I sucked all the P6900 WU's dry for now...









The 6900 wu's are the best but sadly we don't get them all the time. Eventually we all get thrown the dreaded 2684 wu's


----------



## sstnt

Deeebs is up over 100k ppd now, 5th in OCN! And still rising!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sstnt* 
Deeebs is up over 100k ppd now, 5th in OCN! And still rising!

I am pretty sure his PPD is a lot higher than that, I believe its around 200k.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I am pretty sure his PPD is a lot higher than that, I believe its around 200k.

yeah, he posted 2 screen shots a day or two ago...
one had 200k ppd, and then one screen shot had 300k ppd.

but sstnt was talking about the eoc average ppd.


----------



## LiLChris

Ahh ok, well EOC PPD average is sometimes a little off.


----------



## sstnt

Yeah, it takes a while for the EOC ppd to catch up with changes. Deeeebs was doing very little before last week, not he's....well, WOW!


----------



## kiwwanna

I just hope he can keep it up indefidently


----------



## Deeeebs

So I have configured another server with 64 threads to run 2 more -smp 30 -bigadv sessions... You should all be on the look out now... DEEEEBS COMIN ATCHA!!
















This server will not be able to fold 24/7 but I have asked the other tech to atleast boot it to windows before he leaves each evening so it can fold over night. Weekends will also be hit or miss with this unit .


----------



## Redwoodz

Instant hall of fame!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
So I have configured another server with 64 threads to run 2 more -smp 30 -bigadv sessions... You should all be on the look out now... DEEEEBS COMIN ATCHA!!
















I love you.


----------



## unexpectedly

Deeeebs that's so awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I love you.


















DON'T SAY THAT!!! Guys I had nothing to do with her saying that please dont kick my ass....

Slight problem... Win 2K8 server is not seeing all 8 processors. Running some upgrades and will report back in this post.

EDIT: Found the problem! The idiot other tech only loaded standard edition not enterprise. Have this thing back up in about an hour.









And there she blows them big ol P6900 WU's....



Quote:


Originally Posted by *unexpectedly* 
Deeeebs that's so awesome! Thanks!

NP man.


----------



## sstnt

You're up over 112k ppd now, Deeebs! That's 4th in OCN for ppd, and 162nd among ALL folders! Just a few more days...it's STILL going up!


----------



## grizzly818

According to EOC you'll be passing me in about 4.5 days. Hopefully you can get there sooner








Awesome job man!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
So I have configured another server with 64 threads to run 2 more -smp 30 -bigadv sessions... You should all be on the look out now... DEEEEBS COMIN ATCHA!!
















This server will not be able to fold 24/7 but I have asked the other tech to atleast boot it to windows before he leaves each evening so it can fold over night. Weekends will also be hit or miss with this unit .

All I can say is "YAHOOOOOOO".


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
All I can say is "YAHOOOOOOO".






























BTW congrats on your 30mil...


----------



## omega17

just noticed you in my "Threats"

Deeeebs -284__866,293__-93,631__12.11.10, 5pm / 1.3 Weeks

Daily gain on me of 93,631










Good going, should boost the team score quite considerably


----------



## [CyGnus]

Congratz nice PPD there


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
BTW congrats on your 30mil...

Thanks and I bet it won't be long before I will be congratulating you for the same thing.


----------



## [CyGnus]

OCN is coming Strong







i already smell that #3 spot


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sstnt* 
You're up over 112k ppd now, Deeebs! That's 4th in OCN for ppd, and 162nd among ALL folders! Just a few more days...it's STILL going up!

FYI: for now these two new smp threads are estimating about another 120K ppd...


----------



## zodac

I wanna see Fahmon with 400k+ PPD please.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I wanna see Fahmon with 400k+ PPD please.









hey there toots... i shall make your wish happen when i can find some more 8 core 16 thread procs in inventory.

brrr.... im freezing in this server lab...







one dem der OCN hoodies would be rather cozy right now...


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
hey there toots... i shall make your wish happen when i can find some more 8 core 16 thread procs in inventory.

brrr.... im freezing in this server lab...







one dem der OCN hoodies would be rather cozy right now...









Actually, just set it up to show both those servers, deeeebs. That should put you over 400k!

Since zodac wants to see it, zodac can help you set it up!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sstnt* 
Actually, just set it up to show both those servers, deeeebs. That should put you over 400k!

Since zodac wants to see it, zodac can help you set it up!









i think i can handle this... lets see..... waitin on fahmon to update.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
i think i can handle this... lets see..... waitin on fahmon to update.

Hurry up, I wanna see 400K ppd


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


hey there toots... i shall make your wish happen when i can find some more 8 core 16 thread procs in inventory.

brrr.... im freezing in this server lab...







one dem der OCN hoodies would be rather cozy right now...










Someone get this man a hoody!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Hurry up, I wanna see 400K ppd









i shared the folder on the server to my fah clients and i created the mapped drive on the other server. once i added the clients in to fahmon and let them run for a while so it could calculate my ppd the two from the other server appeared in a *HUNG* state... *** is that?


----------



## sstnt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


i shared the folder on the server to my fah clients and i created the mapped drive on the other server. once i added the clients in to fahmon and let them run for a while so it could calculate my ppd the two from the other server appeared in a *HUNG* state... *** is that?


But they are still actually RUNNING on the other server, right?


----------



## zodac

Bet HFM wouldn't do that...









But go to Fahmon> Preferences> Monitoring> "Ignore asynchronous clocks".


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Bet HFM wouldn't do that...









But go to Fahmon> Preferences> Monitoring> "Ignore asynchronous clocks".
















one of the developers jumped in my 128 thread box and shut it down for now....

there goes my luck for now...


----------



## zodac

...

Go turn it back on!


----------



## Deeeebs

i just went







on his ass.. its powering back up


----------



## zodac

Next time... just tell him I won't be pleased.

It won't happen again.


----------



## sstnt

Hopefully all threads shut down gracefully and you don't lose any bigadvs, deeeebs!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


Hopefully all threads shut down gracefully and you don't lose any bigadvs, deeeebs!


i dont think it did but some look ok... i got the good old snafu error about the server shutting down unexpectedly. I am assuming they came in the back door via iLO and cold rebooted the system.

hows this for ppd?







yes yes i know its below 400K ppd.. seems to have some what balanced out for now besides those 2....



GOING HOME FOR THE DAY TO THAWOUT!!!!! ONE MORE DAY IN THE FREEZER B4 THE WEEKEND.... Z WANNA GO HAVE A FEW BEERS ON ME FOR ALL YOUR HELP??


----------



## AMD SLI guru

my fahmon looks so tiny compared to this.









I've failed at life. <--- no need to tell me i've failed before this time too.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


i dont think it did but some look ok... i got the good old snafu error about the server shutting down unexpectedly. I am assuming they came in the back door via iLO and cold rebooted the system.

hows this for ppd?







yes yes i know its bogus but hey its over 400K ppd like you wanted..




Lol... that's happening a lot actually.


----------



## doritos93

Do us all a favor and switch to HFM. Fahmon looks better for light, unicore folding lol

HFM is a man's monitoring software.


----------



## zodac

Plus, HFM will keep a *very* nice log of all WUs.. and you can sort by client, date, Project number, and other random stuff that I don't use.


----------



## swisha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Next time... just tell him I won't be pleased.

It won't happen again.



woahhhhh zodac ur out of control! ima have to ask u to calm down b4 some one gets hurt.


----------



## zodac

Someone remove this person before I get angry.

OFF WITH HIS HEAD!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Someone remove this person before I get angry.

OFF WITH HIS HEAD!


If he keeps it up I'll shut her down tomorrow... But if I get a hug from Z I'll chop his head off!!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


If he keeps it up I'll shut her down tomorrow... But if I get a hug from Z I'll chop his head off!!










You know zodac isn't the person in his avatar, right?

Just checking...

Also, this is insane. 300k+ PPD? You must make sure no one else gets near these servers, keep everything you've got folding 24/7. That'd probably make sure it wasn't so cold


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


You know zodac isn't the person in his avatar, right?

Just checking...

Also, this is insane. 300k+ PPD? You must make sure no one else gets near these servers, keep everything you've got folding 24/7. That'd probably make sure it wasn't so cold










Yes I know I do know. I have read around the rest over the forum over my time here. But it's fun to wish and play along. Plus I have no problem with a bro man hug for helping me get this PPD.

I have no control over the use of the servers unfortunately I'm just the tech..


----------



## Zhanger

So as of right now, EOC reports your points to be roughly 900k. I just want to congratulate you on your first million a bit early cause you might drop another 80k work unit in a bit. Still trying to find my jaw since seeing this a week back.

Hope your company can continue testing this prototype for a bit longer. You're an asset to the team!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


Yes I know I do know. I have read around the rest over the forum over my time here. But it's fun to wish and play along. Plus I have no problem with a bro man hug for helping me get this PPD.

I have no control over the use of the servers unfortunately I'm just the tech..


OK lol, I was just wondering because it would be kinda funny if you thought zodac was Hayley


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


OK lol, I was just wondering because it would be kinda funny if you thought zodac was Hayley










Wait...zodac isn't Hayley


----------



## loop0001

this is freaking insane..

deebs i had to find you on the folding site.. couldnt resist watching you pass me in...well in a matter of hours now.. and only took you a few days









totally insane!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Wait...zodac isn't Hayley










He is really


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Wait...zodac isn't Hayley










I haven't seen any evidence to support that absurd conclusion.


----------



## swisha

its a conspiracy! SHENANIGANS!


----------



## Crucial09

Original Poster.
Can you take any pics of that monster machine?
I'd like to see it.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Original Poster.
Can you take any pics of that monster machine?
I'd like to see it.


he did. Ill dig them up and link you to the post.

Here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post11425329


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


he did. Ill dig them up and link you to the post.

Here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post11425329


Thanks dude


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


he did. Ill dig them up and link you to the post.

Here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post11425329



While it looks alright I for one would love to see this on the inside


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


While it looks alright I for one would love to see this on the inside










well, here are some diagrams...
http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/biz...&printver=true

If I was him, I wouldn't be cracking that thing open for pics... Just search google images... there are a few inside pics of that system.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


well, here are some diagrams...
http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/biz...&printver=true

If I was him, I wouldn't be cracking that thing open for pics... Just search google images... there are a few inside pics of that system.


That's exactly the unit. I might be able to get some pics of the inside of another dl980 since these units are in production now.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zhanger*


So as of right now, EOC reports your points to be roughly 900k. I just want to congratulate you on your first million a bit early cause you might drop another 80k work unit in a bit. Still trying to find my jaw since seeing this a week back.

Hope your company can continue testing this prototype for a bit longer. You're an asset to the team!










Sorry for the back to back post. Getting used to tapatalk. And the company I work at is the maker of these units...


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


Sorry for the back to back post. Getting used to tapatalk. And the company I work at is the maker of these units...


Since your are a member here at OCN, that means we get them at less then cost right?? Im sure some of use would like to give a machine or two a week long trial run.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


Since your are a member here at OCN, that means we get them at less then cost right?? Im sure some of use would like to give a machine or two a week long trial run.


As long as you foot your own electric bill with these 4 1200 watt power supplies... It is expandable to 8 1200 watt ps's....


----------



## goodtobeking

Well upgrade it to 8 1200watt PSUs, and throw in some 580s and we can hook it up straight to the power plant. In the link K4m1k4z3 posted, it looks like you can add what, 6 580s to each tray??

Amazing machines...err computers whatever. Glad to see you are going to pass me in 1.2 days. Good job, literally, you have a great job.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Dude, what else do you have in your server room that is folding capable?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Dude, what else do you have in your server room that is folding capable?


Eh I work in a lab with about 60 42u racks decked out with multiple nodes, blades, rack mounts, JBOD units, and prototype units. My job I manage about 3 racks for a developement team. The majority of my units are under testing 24/7 by Americas or India. So I'm utilizing what's best and available and that would really be less trouble shooting for me. Lovely job, just I'm a little over qualified for it.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

How of those machines arent in use?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


How of those machines arent in use?


English?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

*how many.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


*how many.


1.5 which is what I'm using.

Anyone seen my EOC lately? Don't feel like looking it up on my iPhone.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


1.5 which is what I'm using.

Anyone seen my EOC lately? Don't feel like looking it up on my iPhone.


Long way to go junior, get busy.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Long way to go junior, get busy.


Guess you haven't been following... And erm how about you get to work?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


1.5 which is what I'm using.

Anyone seen my EOC lately? Don't feel like looking it up on my iPhone.


Here's the link to your page http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525675

Those are some outrageous numbers. I can't wait to see your 24h average once EOC catches up to your actual production.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Here's the link to your page http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525675

Those are some outrageous numbers. I can't wait to see your 24h average once EOC catches up to your actual production.


Thanks I really didn't feel like pulling up safari and looking.


----------



## goodtobeking

2 more big WUs and you will have passed me, the 1 million points mark, and the top 500 for OCN mark. Sweet


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
As long as you foot your own electric bill with these 4 1200 watt power supplies... It is expandable to 8 1200 watt ps's....

I've got two industrial 3-phase services in my unit. Each is at least a 400A service and the kWh are really really cheap here. If someone *buys* that monster, I'll host it free.









Oh, and Cox Business cable internet is coming this month ... then our intarweb pipes will be as fat as our electrical pipes. Only took us a year to dig a trench to our place.


----------



## HobieCat

Points last 24h: 346,682


----------



## JCG

Deeeebs, you're on my threat list!







(Daily gain ~130k!)
A million in a week! Damn!

EDIT: Any news on your postbit?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JCG* 
Deeeebs, you're on my threat list!







(Daily gain ~130k!)
A million in a week! Damn!

EDIT: Any news on your postbit?

Sorry lol... and nope. no news on my postbit









AND... I see she just blew me past the million point mark.







Its







ing time


----------



## zodac

Another day or so. The_Manual will update when he gets some free time.


----------



## unexpectedly

Deeeebs is like mcdonalds : millions and millions served! They can't keep the sign updated. Or make the number like an odometer in motion.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


Guess you haven't been following... And erm how about you get to work?










Just ribbin' ya.

I am not doing the 37726 thing ATM, I have to find a way to better divide my time. Also my GPU clients can't run if people keep logging into other accounts on my machine.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
Also my GPU clients can't run if people keep logging into other accounts on my machine.

Yeah, I had that problem too. I just set up a the GPU client in C> Folding> GPU with the -local flag, and had a shortcut in everyone's Start folder. Works a charm.


----------



## Crucial09

Um is it just me, but I don't see the point in running up your power bill and heating up your computer just for folding.
People build gaming pc's just for folding alone.
Am I missing something? Are you making money on it or something?


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Um is it just me, but I don't see the point in running up your power bill and heating up your computer just for folding.
People build gaming pc's just for folding alone.
Am I missing something? Are you making money on it or something?


Read the whole thread... Not his machine, not his power, not a gaming rig by any means.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digigami* 
Read the whole thread... Not his machine, not his power, not a gaming rig by any means.

I did read the whole thread.
I mean in general. Thats why I said "people build gaming pc's just for folding alone." not 'this guy built a gaming rig'...
Most of the people on here do that. And I don't quite understand why they would waste the money.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


I did read the whole thread.
I mean in general. Thats why I said "people build gaming pc's just for folding alone." not 'this guy built a gaming rig'...
Most of the people on here do that. And I don't quite understand why they would waste the money.


well i hope my folding doesnt help your future







. but i respect you opinion. there are many ways to contribute without it costing you but a few bucks more. just configure the clients right ignore the deadlines and the points. guess it all just boils down to who is gracious and willing to contribute.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, I had that problem too. I just set up a the GPU client in C> Folding> GPU with the -local flag, and had a shortcut in everyone's Start folder. Works a charm.










What if you're still logged in? I typically lock the machine and walk away.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


well i hope my folding doesnt help your future







. but i respect you opinion. there are many ways to contribute without it costing you but a few bucks more. just configure the clients right ignore the deadlines and the points. guess it all just boils down to who is gracious and willing to contribute.


I'm not willing to contribute a 1,500$ system like some people just build for folding only.
Its not like its gonna cure cancer?
I mean just do it on your current computer when you can to contribute.

some people let folding take over their pc, so they can't even log off to use another profile because they interrupt their folding client.
Just seems a little ridiculous

^^post up above
Or lock their pc's so others won't interrupt their client. Perfect example of folding taking over the pc.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


What if you're still logged in? I typically lock the machine and walk away.


I know if you switch users it will continue Folding when someone else logs in. It won't download another WU after that, but it will finish the current one. Dunno whether the same is true for locking...


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know if you switch users it will continue Folding when someone else logs in. It won't download another WU after that, but it will finish the current one. Dunno whether the same is true for locking...

whos that in your avatar?

is there a place to go to see what is being worked on currently? like exactly what it is that you are helping do if you are folding RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Its not like its gonna cure cancer?


that depends on whether you have hope for the program or not. heres a quote from http://folding.stanford.edu/

Our goal: to understand protein folding, misfolding, and related diseases
You can help scientists studying these diseases by simply running a piece of software.
[email protected] is a distributed computing project -- people from throughout the world download and run software to band together to make one of the largest supercomputers in the world. Every computer takes the project closer to our goals. [email protected] uses novel computational methods coupled to distributed computing, to simulate problems millions of times more challenging than previously achieved.

*Protein folding is linked to disease, such as Alzheimer's, ALS, Huntington's, Parkinson's disease, and many Cancers*

Moreover, when proteins do not fold correctly (i.e. "misfold"), there can be serious consequences, including many well known diseases, such as Alzheimer's, Mad Cow (BSE), CJD, ALS, Huntington's, Parkinson's disease, and many Cancers and cancer-related syndromes.

What is protein folding?
Proteins are biology's workhorses -- its "nanomachines." Before proteins can carry out these important functions, they assemble themselves, or "fold." The process of protein folding, while critical and fundamental to virtually all of biology, in many ways remains a mystery.

What have we done so far?
We have had several successes. You can read about them on our Science page, on our Awards page, or go directly to our Results page.

Want to learn more?
Click on the links on the left for downloads or more information. You can also download our Executive Summary, which is a PDF suitable for distribution. One can also help by donating funds to the project, via Stanford University.


----------



## Crucial09

I agree with folding. I never said I didn't. You didn't read my quote correctly, or quote my entire post.

I said people go overboard letting folding control them and their pc.
It just seems ridiculous to go that far.

Some people lock their computer so their family can't go on it and use the computer.
Others don't log off because it will mess up their gpu client.
its a bit extreme


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


I agree with folding. I never said I didn't. You didn't read my quote correctly, or quote my entire post.

I said people go overboard letting folding control them and their pc.
It just seems ridiculous to go that far.

Some people lock their computer so their family can't go on it and use the computer.
Others don't log off because it will mess up their gpu client.
its a bit extreme


I feel ya now.. My appologies for my sarcastic remark.


----------



## Digigami

Yes, I apologize also Crucial.. I somewhat misunderstood your first post here. I can understand why some would not want to put their system under undue stress caused by folding. In my case, I have a number of higher end systems, some I use for this and that at home, mainly media streaming, some lite video editing, etc... I haven't much into gaming for a long while now, so when I'm not really using my hardware, why not donate it to a good cause. I have lost a large number of close family members to a variety of the type of disease this projects aims to better understand, and maybe even some day offer better courses of treatment or even cures. I have also built so far one system which its only real purpose is to fold. It doesn't run all the time, but that's really all it gets used for. Folding is another excuse for me to build pcs, tinker with hardware, etc.. For me, I enjoy the challenge FAH presents to try and optimize my hardware to produce the best results, at the end of the day that's all I take home from it.


----------



## Crucial09

Hey I respect you guys that do that. Maybe if I had enough money I'd do the same lol

No problem. Sorry I worded it confusingly bros!


----------



## Xeio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know if you switch users it will continue Folding when someone else logs in. It won't download another WU after that, but it will finish the current one. Dunno whether the same is true for locking...


You could just set up folding to run under the system user and then it will run no matter who is logged in.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeio*


You could just set up folding to run under the system user and then it will run no matter who is logged in.


How would you go about doing that for the sys tray GPU clients?


----------



## Deeeebs

adding another -smp 20 bigadv client from another machine


----------



## zodac




----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












what now?


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


How would you go about doing that for the sys tray GPU clients?


I used this on one computer: http://fahtracker.com/

Put it in the start menu and once configured, you'll never notice it again. It starts up again even after Microsoft crashes windows because they chose to do an update.


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


adding another -smp 20 bigadv client from another machine










HAHAHAH! Awesome. This is so addictive. I just got in 3 more video cards to put in work computers so they can fold 24/7. Heh, so yeah, my contribution will be a few GPU3 clients. Suuuuure wish it could be a few more -smp xx's!


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


adding another -smp 20 bigadv client from another machine










I suggest you put this one under nckid4u. I donated my ppd to mmx for a while. Let's see if there is a sense of justice in the world...


----------



## zodac

You donated to mmx... *giving* you PPD wouldn't be justice.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


I suggest you put this one under nckid4u. I donated my ppd to mmx for a while. Let's see if there is a sense of justice in the world...


Maybe I will redo them as anon


----------



## sstnt

Deeeebs, once you get the next one up and it's got ppd and added to fahmon....screenshot?


----------



## zodac

Yeah.. 10th highest producer in the world is at 525k PPD... think you've got enough rigs for that?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah.. 10th highest producer in the world is at 525k PPD... think you've got enough rigs for that?










maybe.......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


Deeeebs, once you get the next one up and it's got ppd and added to fahmon....screenshot?
























probably not... seems the unit running 2 jobs has gone down for a 48 hour weekend test.. i will go find out.

EDIT: Yep the server is down for a 48 hour stabilization test. Once they are satisfied with the results monday i should be able to keep it up for a while b4 the next 48 hour test is needed.


----------



## PCSarge

look out top of the folding charts  deebs is gonna eat your for breakfast


----------



## PCSarge

i want...a client that can run gpu units better on ati cards...my 5770 is on return from rma now xD


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


I said people go overboard letting folding control them and their pc. It just seems ridiculous to go that far.

Some people lock their computer so their family can't go on it and use the computer.
Others don't log off because it will mess up their gpu client.
its a bit extreme


Welllllll ... it's kind of a "Type A" personality thing. You see it expressed via ALL kinds of forms where people modify things to extremes... muscle cars, fast motorcycles, touring motorcycles, chrome motorcycles.

Folding is kinda like "green" cars only instead of feeling good about that Prius with 5x the carbon footprint of a hummer, you can instead feel good about consuming a few more watts of power. And in some instances single handedly helping to stimulate the economy.









-Chris


----------



## Lonestar

14.7 hours till I get smoked. I'm afraid my poor 950 just can't keep up lol


----------



## swisha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Here's the link to your page http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525675

Those are some outrageous numbers. I can't wait to see your 24h average once EOC catches up to your actual production.










and


----------



## grizzly818

Congrats Deeeebs on becoming OCNs number 2 producer!


----------



## sstnt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grizzly818*


Congrats Deeeebs on becoming OCNs number 2 producer!










Concur, deeeebs! Almost 169k ppd,







utstanding!


----------



## zodac

What's that sound? Sounded like a new #1 producer...


----------



## Deeeebs

Ok so I was experiencing a problem running 4 smp 30 units on one of my machines. So I have made a configuration change on this unit to 6 -smp 20 threads.

So now there will be a total of NINE -smp 20 -big adv units running here out of my little farm. Will post screenines after lunch when the ppd balances out some. The PPD will still be low for these WU's currently in process all a result of the problems with the smp -30 comfiguration.


----------



## Ellis

Deebs, did you pay for that Overclocked account? Or did you get given it for beingn awesome at folding?

And yeah, I couldn't be bothered to count the e's in your name


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Deebs, did you pay for that Overclocked account? Or did you get given it for beingn awesome at folding?

And yeah, I couldn't be bothered to count the e's in your name










proudly enough i paid for it


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


proudly enough i paid for it










Aah.

I think I'll just wait until I've been here for a year and got 250+ rep.

Although that will probably take a while


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Aah.

I think I'll just wait until I've been here for a year and got 250+ rep.

Although that will probably take a while










Yep. I got my year + in, but the reps is low.

I'm not counting on 250 rep before I end up retiring from the forums.

Hey Deeebs...if you want that machine tuned anymore, send it to my place.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Aah.

I think I'll just wait until I've been here for a year and got 250+ rep.

Although that will probably take a while











you joined july 2010 and have over 1,500 posts?! jesus you must be online all day long


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


you joined july 2010 and have over 1,500 posts?! jesus you must be online all day long


I have a lot of spare time...

I also have about 1100 posts in the British Overclockers Club, only about half of them are in my post count (in case you don't know OT posts don't count towards your post count, but it messed up a bit and ended up adding about 500 posts to it).


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Deeeebs, are your servers down? I noticed that your points have dropped off over the last couple days.


----------



## sstnt

Oh, and deeeebs...are you going to sign up for the foldathon starting on the 20th?


----------



## zodac

He's signed up already sstnt.


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Deeeebs, are your servers down? I noticed that your points have dropped off over the last couple days.

I think the servers are fine. He just had a 174k update.







All those -bigadvs probably synced up to drop all at once.


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
He's signed up already sstnt.









Ok, zodac. Thought I didn't see him on the spreadsheet a couple of days ago, must have missed him. Didn't want him to miss the fun!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grizzly818* 
I think the servers are fine. He just had a 174k update.







All those -bigadvs probably synced up to drop all at once.

Guess I was so use to seeing big numbers everyday that I got worried when I saw a bit less. Good to see the servers are still chugging away.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Deeeebs, are your servers down? I noticed that your points have dropped off over the last couple days.

Actually you are correct. I have been swamped at work, and they took my monster 128 thread machine away from me a few days ago for more testing. I have just brought I back up online this morning. So half my -bigadv are back online now finally.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
Actually you are correct. I have been swamped at work, and they took my monster 128 thread machine away from me a few days ago for more testing. I have just brought I back up online this morning. So half my -bigadv are back online now finally.

That rig... is... amazing. It puts my measly hexacore cruncher to shame.


----------



## slickwilly

I saw this thread when Deeeebs first posted it
I noticed at that time that he did not have a folding post bit
now he does and is ranked at 289,
way to climb the ranks there Deeeebs


----------



## zodac

Awesome; I expect us to break the 8mil mark soon then.


----------



## Deeeebs

Here is an updated HFM is anyone is interested...


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


Here is an updated HFM is anyone is interested...


----------



## [CyGnus]

that is massive!!!


----------



## hli53194

Now time to update your own rig.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbarry*


Now time to update your own rig.


whats wrong with my rig? i actually like it. its like a nice warm box heater next to my bed on those chilly nights.

nah your right. i have my cart on newegg ready to pull the trigger when the price is right.

Just a gtx 470 until the 570 comes down in price, then the 470 will move to psyx. also the ridgeback is just a filler until they get more of the redline 6-8-6-24 in.


----------



## omega17

no CPU?

I like your style, though I fear -bigadv may suffer without one


----------



## Deeeebs

i have a few secret gun xeons laying my computer desk...

1 x X5570 - 8M Cache, 2.93 GHz, 6.40 GT/s - Max TDP 95 W

1 x X5560 - 8M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 6.40 GT/s - Max TDP 95 W

3 x X5550 - 8M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 6.40 GT/s - Max TDP 95 W

1 x L5520 - 8M Cache, 2.26 GHz, 5.86 GT/s - Max TDP 60 W

Plus 2x E5504....


----------



## $ilent

deebs thats what am talkin bout


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
i have a few secret gun xeons laying my computer desk...

1 x X5570 - 8M Cache, 2.93 GHz, 6.40 GT/s - Max TDP 95 W

1 x X5560 - 8M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 6.40 GT/s - Max TDP 95 W

3 x X5550 - 8M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 6.40 GT/s - Max TDP 95 W

1 x L5520 - 8M Cache, 2.26 GHz, 5.86 GT/s - Max TDP 60 W

Plus 2x E5504....

TouchÃ©


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
Here is an updated HFM is anyone is interested...


----------



## zodac

Gah?


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Um is it just me, but I don't see the point in running up your power bill and heating up your computer just for folding.
People build gaming pc's just for folding alone.
Am I missing something? Are you making money on it or something?

I know there was some discussion about your thread later but here is how I set up my system:
I have 2 6870s for gaming and a GTX465 for folding on my rig, the wife's rig has one 5750 and 2 GTS450s that fold while the computer is on. I can game on my rig and not notice anything while folding. That is what I wanted to do, is to use my computer like I wanted too and not have folding impact anything at all. Work good last long time!


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deeeebs* 
i have a few secret gun xeons laying my computer desk...
1 x X5570 - 8M Cache, 2.93 GHz, 6.40 GT/s - Max TDP 95 W
1 x X5560 - 8M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 6.40 GT/s - Max TDP 95 W
3 x X5550 - 8M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 6.40 GT/s - Max TDP 95 W
1 x L5520 - 8M Cache, 2.26 GHz, 5.86 GT/s - Max TDP 60 W
Plus 2x E5504....

3x X5550?? Mmmmm droooools... multiple smp -20 -bigadv for one's own personal self.









Can you mix n match those X5s? Is there a 4 way motherboard for those? Wow.


----------



## sks72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unexpectedly* 
3x X5550?? Mmmmm droooools... multiple smp -20 -bigadv for one's own personal self.









Can you mix n match those X5s? Is there a 4 way motherboard for those? Wow.

Unfortunately no as they only have two QPI interfaces, but an two SR-2's would work nicely.


----------



## Fossil

This is a bad ass folding setup. I've gone through the topic and am excited to see just how much more can be pumped from more server racks or Xeons. >_>


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sks72* 
Unfortunately no as they only have two QPI interfaces, but an two SR-2's would work nicely.

More drooooools. It's bad that my e-peen needs this kind of stuff so badly. And all I want is a big epeen ppd.









Chris


----------



## Jonesey I7

Now I'm feelin so fly like a G7!!!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Gah?

















whats wrong?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## daltontechnogeek

hey deeeebs, do you have anything against me putting a link to this thread in my sig for the sake of yours and the rigs sheer awesomeness?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek* 
hey deeeebs, do you have anything against me putting a link to this thread in my sig for the sake of yours and the rigs sheer awesomeness?

no problem with that at all...









just remember in HFM this machine is olny running the fah1-1 though fah1-6...


----------



## Finrond

So, deeeebs, any chance on donating some of those xeons to people who.... lets just say people who "need" them?


----------



## sstnt

363k ppd....that's just....RIGHTEOUS, deeeebs! Now, slap the hands of any of those fools that try to use that server (just 'cause they PAID for it doesn't mean they can use it)!


----------



## Siigari

Holy ****.


----------



## koven

*h o l y c r a p* !!!

you're the man dude


----------



## goodtobeking

If he keeps up this pace, he will be #2 in just over 9 months. Hope he can keep everyone away from it.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man




----------



## sstnt

deeeebs is less than a day away from breaking into the top 100 OCN folders...way to go, deeeebs!!


----------



## Compaddict

There I was, just sitting in my chair folding away.









I began to hear this low rumble. It was getting louder by the second.







My monitor started to shake!









Then a loud *BOOM* erupted as the super sonic speed barrier was crossed.









And in aftermath, I could heard this low pitched sound ..... "*Deeeebs*" ...









Finding a cure just got big boost. Outstanding job!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Only another 9 updates before EOC thinks Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebs will be overtaking me...
















(FWIW)


----------



## razr m3

Could you run Cinebench 11.5? I wanna see the benchmark start, a bunch of little boxes, and the image suddenly appear...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;11510458*
> Someone get this man a hoody!


lol Your avatar is perfect for this.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;11754739*
> Could you run Cinebench 11.5? I wanna see the benchmark start, a bunch of little boxes, and the image suddenly appear...
> 
> lol Your avatar is perfect for this.


seriously though.
enough threads to fill the entire picture.

I really want to see the score of it on that.
If possible take a video of it with a camcorder?


----------



## Deeeebs

well my ppd seems to be dropping... i think the server is malfunctioning at work... i have noticed lately that the 6 smp running on the machine the make the processor usage run wacky. normally when they are running right they all use 16% processor power each and run balanced. but sometimes after a wu is done and the client sends its load and gets a new one... the processor usage on each of the smp starts ating weird and fluctuating around. so i bet the server is in that state now and im on vacation till the 3rd so it is what it is uintil then.


----------



## unexpectedly

Aw bummer! I have vnc on the office computers with clients ... so I ssh -X into work to another box then open up the vnc viewer inside the firewall... Maybe it'll fix itself after this WU ???? (fingers crossed)


----------



## teajayyy

out of all honesty i had my jaw dropped when i was reading the OP...


----------



## unexpectedly

Deeeebs, looks like you got back in to work... You're at the top of the 24 hour chart. What was the hang-up with the clients?

I've been at it, too... Broke into the top 20, where we both fit on the same screen.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly;11873366*
> Deeeebs, looks like you got back in to work... You're at the top of the 24 hour chart. What was the hang-up with the clients?
> 
> I've been at it, too... Broke into the top 20, where we both fit on the same screen.


haha no i havent made it back in to work. todays is "our new years day" at work. so in i go tomorrow. i will try to get some screen shots over the next couple days when im in there so you all can see what im talking about when my clients cpu usage goes wacko. i should be dropping 300k just about every other day with some small ones inbetween but with the clients cpu usage jacked its taking A LOT longer to finsih the WU's.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Anybody got a tissue I can borrow? I kinda jizzed in my pants


----------



## Zackcy

Dude you need to take some pictures of the inside!

Deebs you are my new idol


----------



## PinkPenguin

I wish work would let me use these (all dual Quads with 8Gb of RAM)










All they run is Citrix, thats it. And these were in before we got the R900s from Dell (Seriously nice servers, Quad i7 Xeons)










Going to ask the IT Director lol


----------



## Ellis

Over 7 million points?

Oh lawd, last time I came here you had just hit 1 million, and that can't have been *too* long ago


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11874481*
> over 7 million points?
> 
> Oh lawd, last time i came here you had just hit 1 million, and that can't have been *too* long ago


:d


----------



## Finrond

Deeeebs, we love you.


----------



## Deeeebs

Ok so this is whats happening with my rig. I came in from out holiday break at work and the server processor usage was outta wack. See the first two images.

Image 3 represents me restarting all the services and bringing them back up to a golden state where everything stays at 16% usage. UNTIL... A WU or two completes then things start getting outta wack again.... Any Ideas?

1









2









3


----------



## slickwilly

Have you checked the work log to see if it is trying to send the packet?

Sometimes mine can take quit a while to send a completed work unit


----------



## Onions

ok so i seen this a while back noticed it up on recent thought i would pop in.. why dont you just virtual machines each with 24 threads and fold bigadv that way??? my calculations your looking at 500k ppd im getting 70 on my 970 at 4.5 so thats what im basing yours off of.... another thing have you tried one client with " -smp (however many cores -1) " cause im pretty sure that would work.. again sry if its been tried im just to lazy to read 32 pages again


----------



## LingLing1337

Can't help with your problem, but I sure as hell hope it gets resolved! Deeebs you kick ass.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions;11885173*
> ok so i seen this a while back noticed it up on recent thought i would pop in.. why dont you just virtual machines each with 24 threads and fold bigadv that way??? my calculations your looking at 500k ppd im getting 70 on my 970 at 4.5 so thats what im basing yours off of.... another thing have you tried one client with " -smp (however many cores -1) " cause im pretty sure that would work.. again sry if its been tried im just to lazy to read 32 pages again


First off, hes at stock clocks, so 2.3? 2.6? ghz or something. No point in configuring VM's when windows bigadv works just fine.

Deeeebs, have you tried locking the affinity for each process?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;11885295*
> First off, hes at stock clocks, so 2.3? 2.6? ghz or something. No point in configuring VM's when windows bigadv works just fine.
> 
> Deeeebs, have you tried locking the affinity for each process?


i tried locking affinity cpu usaage at 16 once but when i did that each client would only end up using 12% instead of 16%....

Disable CPU affinity is set to no.


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;11885161*
> Have you checked the work log to see if it is trying to send the packet?
> 
> Sometimes mine can take quit a while to send a completed work unit


Also... Someone wrote a tool that works with the clients and prefetches the next wu so the cpu stays busy. Then it handles uploading the completed wu. Was written because people folding -bigadv can lose 20+ minutes waiting for the download.
Good luck! -Chris


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly;11887733*
> Also... Someone wrote a tool that works with the clients and prefetches the next wu so the cpu stays busy. Then it handles uploading the completed wu. Was written because people folding -bigadv can lose 20+ minutes waiting for the download.
> Good luck! -Chris


Do you have a link or anything else about that, I'd be very interested...


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unexpectedly*


Also... Someone wrote a tool that works with the clients and prefetches the next wu so the cpu stays busy. Then it handles uploading the completed wu. Was written because people folding -bigadv can lose 20+ minutes waiting for the download. 
Good luck! -Chris


I'd be very interested in this as well! Link available?


----------



## Digigami

I have started writing a guide for us here at OCN for the Langouste decoupler tool. I shoud have it ready and posted by the weekend.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unexpectedly*


Also... Someone wrote a tool that works with the clients and prefetches the next wu so the cpu stays busy. Then it handles uploading the completed wu. Was written because people folding -bigadv can lose 20+ minutes waiting for the download. 
Good luck! -Chris


That sounds fantastic, my upload speed is horrendous here at work, and sometimes it takes 15 - 20 minutes just to upload a 670x. This would help out a ton!

-Finny McFin


----------



## unexpectedly

For those who can't wait for a guide, here's where the Langouste decoupling tool is detailed.I got a few PMs about it, big thanks to Digigami for mentioning it, as I spent an hour googling and searching and totally lost it.








Chris


----------



## Digigami

aye.. suppose I could have thrown up the link.. oops

Was going to work on the guide but all of a sudden I have a new project at hand tonight







I'll be starting that thread in a few minutes... Just uploading a few pics


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;11916585*
> aye.. suppose I could have thrown up the link.. oops
> 
> Was going to work on the guide but all of a sudden I have a new project at hand tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be starting that thread in a few minutes... Just uploading a few pics


Link to the guide...??


----------



## Digigami

It's not done yet... I got a little sidetracked last night by a 2600k


----------



## k4m1k4z3

This will be an awesome help to all bigadv folders. I end up losing near an hour of folding time because of my slow upload.


----------



## KillerBeaz

i've never had a problem w/ uploading a finished -bigadv, takes 5 minutes tops for me... should be helpful to see this guide none-the-less


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3;11925132*
> This will be an awesome help to all bigadv folders. I end up losing near an hour of folding time because of my slow upload.


So do I, my iPhone upload speeds are beyond horrible.








It can download 300-500kb/s no problem but upload the best I get is 35kb/s, but for some reason the SMP client does it a even slower.

Usually during a bigadv upload I switch to play a game, if its during an event I just open a second SMP client while one is uploading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz;11925397*
> i've never had a problem w/ uploading a finished -bigadv, takes 5 minutes tops for me... should be helpful to see this guide none-the-less


Yea it varies for people due to connection speeds.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

How big is a bigadv?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;11925524*
> How big is a bigadv?


100mb when uploading, I think its a little smaller when first downloaded.
Takes like 2mins to download on my iPhone but an hour to upload.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;11925546*
> 100mb when uploading, I think its a little smaller when first downloaded.
> Takes like 2mins to download on my iPhone but an hour to upload.


Ya I think its in the neighborhood of 20MB download.

-Finny McFin


----------



## Sgtbash

But can it run Crysis?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash;11925987*
> But can it run Crysis?











Your are late to the party...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKsMassive;11432999*
> Sweet mother of the Holy Ganja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it run Crysis?


----------



## goodtobeking

What I do for that, after the WU is done and starts to upload, you exit the client and reopen it. It will start ULing the finished WU, and start DLing a new one automatically. Then when the new one arrives it starts the new WU while still ULing the finished one. It takes 2 hours to upload mine, almost to the minute(dam satellite internet).

So Deeebs, commandeer any new machines yet??


----------



## The-Real-Link

That's...

GOD-LIKE! One absolutely crazy machine (though I only did read page 1 so far). Nice on being able to run folding on that!


----------



## zodac

I hear he's gonna have more machines to Fold on soon...


----------



## aznofazns

More HP prototypes eh? Color me jealous...


----------



## stu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I hear he's gonna have more machines to Fold on soon...


Looks like I have to postpone any future plans until I purchase an (or several...) SR-2 setup(s)...


----------



## Concorde105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


But can it run Crysis?


No. It has crappy integrated graphics.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I hear he's gonna have more machines to Fold on soon...


Just going to try to fill this machine with some GPGPU's like the tesla m1060, m2050, or the m2070. Not sure if they will even be able to fold, but it would be great to try and see what a $4k GPGPU card can do.


----------



## unexpectedly

It looks like it's Fermi based, so wow, that'll be frikken cool. Will actually be quite valid test for the hardware... if someone wants to pimp that as a "super" computer, you'll help establish how much too much is.









How many of those can fit? How many of those can you get?

Looks like 440 cuda cores... GTX470 has 448 cores, so I guess that's a starting point for comparisons. (oh wait they say a gtx260?) Here are two other threads at the folding forums.








Chris


----------



## omega17

Pretty sure Tesla are still based on CUDA, so there's no reason they theoretically _won't _fold.

Be interesting to see sme results







You probably won't get anywhere near a reasonable cost / PPD ratio, but it'll be a nice little bunch of points


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


You probably won't get anywhere near a reasonable cost / PPD ratio, but it'll be a nice little bunch of points










Yes, but if this is at work, it isn't _his_ leccy bill to worry about...so the cost/PPD ratio will be phenominal...









Obviously, you have to bear in mind that that the Folding app is called [email protected]*Home* when you're using your work's computers...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

[email protected] from a supercomputer


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

[email protected]?


----------



## Volvo

Can't see images.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


Can't see images.


They all seem to still load for me this morning.


----------



## Lord Xeb

O____O I demand updates.


----------



## omega17

Wow, 6 month necro FTW


----------



## Crouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH;11422589*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JIZZ IN MAH PANTS.


Same


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


O____O I demand updates.


What can I do for you good sir?

I'm switching over to -bigbeta now...


----------



## kweechy

Very beast machine.

However of course, the thing is that if you really just wanted to fold a lot and had $45,000 to spend on computers, you could simply build a farm with roughly 36 i7 2600k machines ($1,250 each) for the same price.

Each 2600k box can push roughly 45,000 PPD which brings the total to 1.6 million PPD versus the 300k that this machine is pushing out!


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kweechy*


Very beast machine.

However of course, the thing is that if you really just wanted to fold a lot and had $45,000 to spend on computers, you could simply build a farm with roughly 36 i7 2600k machines ($1,250 each) for the same price.

Each 2600k box can push roughly 45,000 PPD which brings the total to 1.6 million PPD versus the 300k that this machine is pushing out!


But this is free.......


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kweechy*


Very beast machine.

However of course, the thing is that if you really just wanted to fold a lot and had $45,000 to spend on computers, you could simply build a farm with roughly 36 i7 2600k machines ($1,250 each) for the same price.

Each 2600k box can push roughly 45,000 PPD which brings the total to 1.6 million PPD versus the 300k that this machine is pushing out!


Why spend money when he can use this monster at work


----------



## goodtobeking

Without the electric bill. On that subject, do you have any idea how much this thing pulls from the wall?? I bet Duke Energy loves you guys.


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


Without the electric bill. On that subject, do you have any idea how much this thing pulls from the wall?? I bet Duke Energy loves you guys.


Stated in the OP, 2000W average


----------



## Lord Xeb

Updates as to what your running right now, any issues you have had, and if you are running any more machiens/cores etc.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14351480*
> I'm switching over to -bigbeta now...


How's the bigbeta thing going for you there *Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebs*...?

I'd love to see what a decent WU would earn you...!!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14447800*
> How's the bigbeta thing going for you there *Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebs*...?
> 
> I'd love to see what a decent WU would earn you...!!


6904 23:40 TPF about 620k points total for the WU. Not too shabby!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;14357640*
> Updates as to what your running right now, any issues you have had, and if you are running any more machiens/cores etc.


I will try to run some numbers in the next week or two once I get my HTPC setup and my two home pc's OC redone so they can fold during the summer heat/drought we are having here inn texas. I have two servers offline right now, which is about 80 threads down, 64 in one and 16 in the other.


----------



## 0bit

Give me a sec, I'm going to pick up my jaw.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;14447855*
> Give me a sec, I'm going to pick up my jaw.


*waits patiently, knows elders move slowly*


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

BTW, are you part of the 24/7 Folders Club..?


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14447885*
> *waits patiently, knows elders move slowly*


Let's see, what was I doing here?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;14447904*
> Let's see, what was I doing here?


Getting me some of your pills gramps...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14447894*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, are you part of the 24/7 Folders Club..?


Yes I should be on there somewhere.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14447980*
> Getting me some of your pills gramps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I should be on there somewhere.


Ah, you just don't have your HFM stats linked...hence why you aren't on the 24/7 page on my site...


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14448117*
> Ah, you just don't have your HFM stats linked...hence why you aren't on the 24/7 page on my site...


I can't run a live HFM stats from work for some reason. The corporate firewall won't let me FTP files to my site. I can FTP stuff home manually through like filezilla, but HFM never seems to upload to my godaddy site. It will say connection established but nothing ever get uploaded, or I am just stupid and doing something wrong... I have managed to get it to work from home, but never from work.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14447980*
> Getting me some of your pills gramps...


Let's see, I have pink ones, orange ones, and reddish looking liquid gel caps.


----------



## Deeeebs

2 of each please... and a bottle of voddy... I am starting to sound like Patrick huh?

Wait wait!! Are the pink and orange ones Flintstone chewable vitamins? You can keep those...


----------



## 0bit

Ok, so 2 pepto bismo, 2 walgreens ibuprofen, and 2 walgreens cold/flu relief liquid caps.


----------



## Deeeebs

Not sure if I would be throwing up from the pepto ones or pooping from them... But I should still feel like I can rip a car in half!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Have you tried using DropBox to "host" the index (and other files) that HFM outputs..?

I used to have a similar issue with my site, does your GoDaddy login use your domain name..? I found that HFM borks when you set it to try to automagically upload over the built-in FTP client when your login is the site's domain name - something about it breaks the username/login sequence...

*Klue* did a guide for how to get HFM and DB to show your stats on the web, if you can't find it, then I'll post it later; or whenever I'm next at a computer with a working WAN link...


----------



## Chunkylad

After seeing that power consumption, I am sure that the electricity bills look AWESOME after having that going 24/7


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunkylad;14449180*
> After seeing that power consumption, I am sure that the electricity bills look AWESOME after having that going 24/7


Not only free hardware, free power too!


----------



## tjwurzburger

Deeeebs you lucky dog. This thread (and your efforts at your shop) are epic! No wonder you're #1.







I'm a newb at folding so I only read this today.


----------



## XPD541

As I said a few months ago...saw the threads and literally could not help but giggle.

*Jelly here*


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

This is the image that made me chuckle the most....look how tiny each processor/thread is...


----------



## kcuestag

Holy mother of god, is that 500k PPD on the first client on the main page of this thread?









Damn it, that's just so epic.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjwurzburger;14454325*
> Deeeebs you lucky dog. This thread (and your efforts at your shop) are epic! No wonder you're #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a newb at folding so I only read this today.


My shop? LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14459362*
> Holy mother of god, is that 500k PPD on the first client on the main page of this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, that's just so epic.


Ya LOL! HFM is not reading these new 6904 cores for me so I can't get a screen shot of the PPD on it... But I just dropped one yesterday for about 615k points and then I got another 6904 right after that one. It will be dropping in umm let me look one second....

18 HOURS!!! AND BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE!!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;11423735*
> I just found my new build


You know... Now that you have that rack...







$$$

Crap I don't know why I didn't add to the one ^ there...


----------



## csm725

How's it going with this guy? What was the PPD increase in Linux?


----------



## Deeeebs

Does this work for ya? LOL

Project ID: 6903
Core: GRO-A5
Credit: 22706
Frames: 100

Name: Behemoth 1-1
Path: \\hydruntu\fah1\
Number of Frames Observed: 300

Min. Time / Frame : 00:14:41 - 471,210.9 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:16:27 - 397,377.7 PPD

AND

Project ID: 6904
Core: GRO-A5
Credit: 31541
Frames: 100

Name: Behemoth 1-1
Path: \\hydruntu\fah1\
Number of Frames Observed: 300

Min. Time / Frame : 00:22:13 - 414,512.8 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:23:56 - 370,724.7 PPD
Cur. Time / Frame : 00:23:39 - 375,656.6 PPD
R3F. Time / Frame : 00:23:40 - 375,291.2 PPD
All Time / Frame : 00:23:42 - 374,562.1 PPD
Eff. Time / Frame : 00:24:36 - 355,740.0 PPD


----------



## csm725

i jelly


----------



## aznofazns

Good to see your work machine still folding strong. How's your personal machine doing? Is the overclock stable?


----------



## HWI

Will you be the first Folding Billionaire?


----------



## sks72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14855741*
> Will you be the first Folding Billionaire?


*cough*

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=260692


----------



## mach1

bah... the do-gooders anonymous don't count


----------



## Reflux




----------



## Deeeebs

What? This machine blows now... We have the new big brother of this rolling in to our labs now. It's 2 of these connected together to make one big 256+ threaded machine with (I'm going to guess) 8TB+ of memory capacity with 32 total card slots.


----------



## bdwilson




----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14856158*
> What? This machine blows now... We have the new big brother of this rolling in to our labs now. It's 2 of these connected together to make one big 256+ threaded machine with (I'm going to guess) 8TB+ of memory capacity with 32 total card slots.


When are you gonna get that up and Folding then?


----------



## Onions

lol z you would


----------



## goodtobeking

Yeah get that new rig running [email protected], then you could take that "old" one and run some BOINC on it

*runs away and ducks for cover*


----------



## Onions

o z is gonna be after you


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14859896*
> When are you gonna get that up and Folding then?


Well when they give me my own it probably still wont be ready for OS support yet. So you are going to have to wait a while... Who knows I might not even get one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14860409*
> Yeah get that new rig running [email protected], then you could take that "old" one and run some BOINC on it
> 
> *runs away and ducks for cover*


Blah! Silly hooligans...


----------



## zodac

Silly HP.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

omg, I wouldnt let myself get near it. My drool will probably rapture that beast.


----------



## Jeppzer

Silly z.


----------



## cechk01

No really run boinc on it


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cechk01;14876977*
> No really run boinc on it


No really get your own...


----------



## antikarma

Holy mother of god.

<3


----------



## onoz

Where do you work?


----------



## zodac

HP last I heard.


----------



## viper522

I'm loling at the first few pages of this thread. This whole time I thought Deeeebs started folding before Stanford began the project. That's the only way to explain so many WUs.


----------



## Jeppzer

Wait.. what? Deeeebs only have a little over 3600 WU's.. Compare that to mklvotep one position above him who has over 213000 WU's.


----------



## csm725

Mkl was a GPU folder, Deeeebs is bigadv


----------



## finalturismo

OOOOMMMMMGGGGGGG.......................................................................

SORRY TO BRING UP AN OLD THREAD

BUT 128 PROCESSING THREADS?!!?!?? WT......

If i hear anything about i7 or sr 2, i just point to this thread


----------



## Niko-Time

Oooo 'eck. Any word on the latest big daddy machine?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

So...any update on the even better version?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> So...any update on the even better version?


Not to my knowledge. The unit that was going to be a Proliant DL990 (two DL980s stacked together) was cancelled.

Only thing I have gotten was a newer DL980 than what started this thread. Its a retail unit instead of a prototype. Faster clock speeds.

Project ID: 6903
Core: GRO-A5
Credit: 22706
Frames: 100

Name: Behemoth *(OLDER UNIT)*
Path: \\hydruntu\fah1\
Number of Frames Observed: 300

Min. Time / Frame : 00:14:41 - 471,210.9 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:17:09 - 373,298.4 PPD

Name: King Kong *(NEWER UNIT)*
Path: \\hydruntujr\home\
Number of Frames Observed: 300

Min. Time / Frame : 00:09:21 - 927,331.3 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:12:46 - 581,214.0 PPD

*/BREAK*

Project ID: 6904
Core: GRO-A5
Credit: 31541
Frames: 100

Name: Behemoth *(OLDER UNIT)*
Path: \\hydruntu\fah1\
Number of Frames Observed: 300

Min. Time / Frame : 00:22:09 - 416,385.6 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:24:22 - 360,879.4 PPD

Name: King Kong *(NEWER UNIT)*
Path: \\hydruntujr\home\
Number of Frames Observed: 300

Min. Time / Frame : 00:14:49 - 761,080.4 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:21:16 - 442,595.7 PPD


----------



## deafboy

I wish I could use some of the boxes we have at work.... lol. Would be right up there with ya. That newer unit is quite the improvement (although the old one certainly isn't slacking)


----------



## SmasherBasher

You're a pimp. Congrats on #1 brother.


----------



## 86JR

This is awesome.

BTW am i right in thinking this would net around 512,000 PPD per day?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-x-HP-ProLiant-BL685c-32-x-Dual-Core-BL-c7000-Blade-Servers-w-chassis-VT-VMware-/200762041217?pt=UK_Computing_Servers&hash=item2ebe59a381

And this would hit around 980,000 PPD per day?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-BLC7000-C7000-ENCLOSURE-16-BL460c-G6-BLADES-2x-XEON-E5645-16GB-2xHDDs-/370608037747?pt=UK_Computing_Servers&hash=item5649f5df73


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> This is awesome.
> BTW am i right in thinking this would net around 512,000 PPD per day?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-x-HP-ProLiant-BL685c-32-x-Dual-Core-BL-c7000-Blade-Servers-w-chassis-VT-VMware-/200762041217?pt=UK_Computing_Servers&hash=item2ebe59a381
> And this would hit around 980,000 PPD per day?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-BLC7000-C7000-ENCLOSURE-16-BL460c-G6-BLADES-2x-XEON-E5645-16GB-2xHDDs-/370608037747?pt=UK_Computing_Servers&hash=item5649f5df73


If you are NOT folding big adv on the BL460C's you are looking at about 70k ppd per blade on regular SMP (running 2 x X5690 Xeons). Multiply that by 16 and you could be looking at 1.12m ppd. Add in BIGADV and you are looking at more I would assume. As far as the AMD blades I am not sure. I do know that I would not like to pay the electric bill for either of those!


----------



## shadman

I last read this thread so, so long ago. Even though last post was 3 months ago, still a lot of updates. Really cool









Anything new as of now?


----------



## Deeeebs

Not really. Just running 2 of these big boys, a new 2011 dual socket server and a ML370 G6.


----------



## overclocker23578

Deeeebs you're a lucky, lucky man. Have access to 7 BL460 G6s at college, folding on them atm. But can only use 12 of 16 threads :'(, and the CPUs are only E5520s :'(


----------

